# Pullet or cockerel?



## Jdmccrary91 (Sep 21, 2021)

10 week old jersey giant. Tell me what you think.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How about don't have a clue as a choice?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Sure does look like a hen, but at 10 weeks of age with that comb and wattles-I think cockerel. A possible example of what I was telling the group not too long ago. For a short time some breed cockerels look like older hens and the unscrupulous use this to their advantage and sell their cockerels as hens.


----------



## Jdmccrary91 (Sep 21, 2021)

robin416 said:


> How about don't have a clue as a choice?


Exactly! Has some characteristics of both a
so i was just hoping someone with more experience could help me out.


----------



## Jdmccrary91 (Sep 21, 2021)

danathome said:


> Sure does look like a hen, but at 10 weeks of age with that comb and wattles-I think cockerel. A possible example of what I was telling the group not too long ago. For a short time some breed cockerels look like older hens and the unscrupulous use this to their advantage and sell their cockerels as hens.


Thanks! I know time will tell and I’m being a bit impatient. We bought 6 hens of all different breeds but this one just doesn’t quite look like the others.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I'm saying pullet, Nothing I'm seeing screams cockerel.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Is that the only one you have? Do you have others the same age?

Those legs look really beefy!


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Never mind….I didn’t notice your post about buying different kinds.

This video of 10 week olds shows a dramatic difference in the combs and waddles….


----------



## AndGravy (May 29, 2021)

Cockerel. A pullet wouldn't be that developed at 10 weeks.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Cockerel.



Animals45 said:


> Nothing I'm seeing screams cockerel.


Um, other than the huge, developed, cockerel screaming, comb and wattles?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Cockerel.
> 
> 
> Um, other than the huge, developed, cockerel screaming, comb and wattles?


The wattles are small, and pink, I'm not seeing any saddle feathers and the face looks like a pullet. But you can say what you want and I can say what I want and I still think pullet!


----------



## Jdmccrary91 (Sep 21, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> The wattles are small, and pink, I'm not seeing any saddle feathers and the face looks like a pullet. But you can say what you want and I can say what I want and I still think pullet!


Here’s another picture from 2 weeks ago at 8 weeks old.


Animals45 said:


> The wattles are small, and pink, I'm not seeing any saddle feathers and the face looks like a pullet. But you can say what you want and I can say what I want and I still think pullet!


Here’s another pic at only 8 weeks old.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Jdmccrary91 said:


> Here’s another picture from 2 weeks ago at 8 weeks old.
> 
> Here’s another pic at only 8 weeks old.
> View attachment 42692


That's a better picture and now for some reason looking like a cockerel but I'm still saying pullet.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

But only 1 way to find out is to listen for a crow or eggs.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I'm not seeing any saddle feathers


The OP said the bird is only 10 weeks old. Unless it is a super fast developing cockerel, it will not have saddles yet. 😁

Saddles don't come till 12-14 weeks. I'd bet he'll have some saddles here soon.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> The OP said the bird is only 10 weeks old. Unless it is a super fast developing cockerel, it will not have saddles yet. 😁
> 
> Saddles don't come till 12-14 weeks. I'd bet he'll have some saddles here soon.


Oh, I see.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Cockerel I’m very very exPerIenCEd


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Even I'm leaning to cockerel and I had absolutely no clue. 

@Jdmccrary91 you're going to have to let us know how this turns out.


----------



## Jdmccrary91 (Sep 21, 2021)

Plot twist…still unsure on the Black Giant but I’m now leaning pullet…this one on the other hand….


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Since I'm not great with hard feathered birds, is that a barred rock? 

The tail looks a little suspicious. Or she's just doing something to stand out in a crowd. 😋


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

How old?


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Jdmccrary91 said:


> Plot twist…still unsure on the Black Giant but I’m now leaning pullet…this one on the other hand….
> View attachment 43053


Barred plymouth rock cockerel.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> How old?


I'd guess he's about 12-14 weeks, saddles are very clearly starting to emerge, but they aren't super flowy yet.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> I'd guess he's about 12-14 weeks, saddles are very clearly starting to emerge, but they aren't super flowy yet.


That's what I thought!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I'm saying definite cockerel.


----------



## Jdmccrary91 (Sep 21, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> I'd guess he's about 12-14 weeks, saddles are very clearly starting to emerge, but they aren't super flowy yet.


Spot on! 13 weeks old.


----------

